
High-speed anonymising network proposed - escapologybb
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/technology-33639436
======
xiphias
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9930929](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9930929)

------
xyzzy123
This paper seems to be all about efficiency, but does not seem to address why
people perceive tor to be slow, which is simply that the available bandwidth
is less than demanded, i.e, network congestion.

As far as I know, "my tor node won't forward fast enough" is not a problem
that anyone actually has. Probably because every existing tor exit node has <=
1Gbit bandwidth.

